# SO2 testing equipment



## whynot (Jan 8, 2014)

My Barrel arrives tomorrow, first batch will start in feb.. so I've been reading up on SO2 testing.. what I've deduced is the $245 Vinmetrica SC-100A SO2 Analyzer Kit seems to be the only way to go. 

Options are: the strip testing, the economy aeration-oxidation, and the full blown analyzer. 

So I'm not even considering the mid price option because(A-O) it seems like more work for the minimal cost savings over the Analyzer.. But my questions is, how bad really is just spending $50 on the strip testing? It worked for years in the past right? Or is it really so far off? 

Anyone with any experience, insight or opinions?...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 8, 2014)

My opinion on the strips: They are not perfect, but they get you in the ballpark. I want to know that I have enough sulfite, not if I have 25ppm vs 20. Of course, more precise is better. But I'm still using way less sulfite than your typical commercial wine, and I have comfort knowing that I have enough to protect the wine, given it's pH. Having said that, the ability to measure sulfite doesn't do you much good if you have no way to measure pH. So make sure you have a decent pH meter.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats on the barrel!
I agree with Jim (Boatboy24)


> the ability to measure sulfite doesn't do you much good if you have no way to measure pH. So make sure you have a decent pH meter.


Do yourself a favor and get the SC-300, you'll want to kick yourself for not getting the unit that tests TA, SO2 and PH, trust me, when you see just how easy it is to get the results that you need, you will regret not purchasing the SC-300!
That said..... the Vinmetrica has saved my arse several times, you are on the right track, testing SO2 and barrel aging go hand in hand.


----------



## whynot (Jan 8, 2014)

Isn't there a less expensive and still accurate testing for pH? is the SC 300 really necessary? I used to do saltwater fish tanks (and my pool ) and Ph was very important but you could have accuracy necessary without a wand??

I'm not above spending the money, but I don't need a $1,000 hammer ...


----------



## Deezil (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheaper pH testers? Sure.. Seen a link around here for the MW102 for sale for like $86

Cheaper SO2 testers? Hanna sells a SO2-only tester for about $600, so..

Vinmetrica SC-300 = SO2, pH & TA, in 1, for ~$300

Might not need a $1000 hammer, but if its hooked to an air compressor, holds the nail for you, and you dont end the every day with a sore thumb.... Might be worth it, eh?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2014)

I personally would not buy the sc-200. I would by the C-100 and a seperate ph meter (mw-102) or buy the SC-300


----------



## whynot (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks all.. guess I know what to get...


----------



## whynot (Feb 18, 2014)

Just ordered my SC-300, I'm moving my OVZin to the barrel next week.. so I'll prep the barrel this week.. $391 shipped (ouch).. 

I realize the need to test PH & SO2, but with a kit, am I really going to need to test the PH, it's not like I will adjust it, or is it just to be sure on the free S02 and target to add?


----------



## sdelli (Feb 23, 2014)

whynot said:


> Just ordered my SC-300, I'm moving my OVZin to the barrel next week.. so I'll prep the barrel this week.. $391 shipped (ouch)..
> 
> I realize the need to test PH & SO2, but with a kit, am I really going to need to test the PH, it's not like I will adjust it, or is it just to be sure on the free S02 and target to add?




You adjust your so2 based on your ph level..... So .... Yes.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## whynot (Feb 23, 2014)

duh.. i knew that?... silly me

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Timothy j Caron (Mar 5, 2020)

Does the sc 100a test ta in wine or just so2


----------



## jsbeckton (Mar 5, 2020)

Timothy j Caron said:


> Does the sc 100a test ta in wine or just so2



I don’t think anything used by home winemakers actually tests TA, you just use the pH meter to do the acid test. So if you already have a pH meter I don’t think the process is really any different.


----------



## Mac60 (Mar 5, 2020)

whynot said:


> My Barrel arrives tomorrow, first batch will start in feb.. so I've been reading up on SO2 testing.. what I've deduced is the $245 Vinmetrica SC-100A SO2 Analyzer Kit seems to be the only way to go.
> 
> Options are: the strip testing, the economy aeration-oxidation, and the full blown analyzer.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the SC100 from for $245 great Price.


----------



## Cellar Vader (Mar 5, 2020)

Mac60 said:


> Where did you get the SC100 from for $245 greatPrice.


That original post is fairly old, they normally run around $295, but I bought one last month from Midwest supplies for $240. They had an online 20%-off sale, so I jumped. Very happy with this unit. I just finished testing 12 kits that I have going on right now.


----------

